# Dwc Help!



## cobalt (Jan 25, 2009)

I have 2 DWC bubble buckets.

I am going off the full Botanicate feeding schedule and I am on week 1.

My plants are having explosive root growth, and some decent foliage growth.

I PH my water daily, it fluctuates from 5.5 to 6.0

I am having problems with the plants being yellow.  They dont look unhealthy, but they are not green by any means.

I am using Botanicare PRO, Cal MAG, Liquid Karma, and Hydro Guard (a simular brand since the EPA banned hydro guard)

Any tips or tricks?

Thanks,
Cobalt


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## Locked (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya... we need pics...


----------



## masterlow (Jan 25, 2009)

lol


----------



## cobalt (Jan 25, 2009)

I tried to post pics, but this says that I cant until I have made 15 posts!  ***?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

so go to the *BHC  *and smoke :bong:  and post 15 times..Ill smoke with ya  or keep posting here only need 11 more :rofl:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

If I would have to take a wild guess I would say check the amount of nitrogen in your nute mix. I don't use those brands, I use the GH 3 part, so I am just guessing.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

I say switch to soil..then i can help you


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

and if you answer each one of my posts you will be that much closer to posting pics:giggle::bolt::bong:


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

What have ya got for lights?


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

Ya *4u2sm0ke* is he here?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

im not sure *duck*..but i read that pissing in your bucket is a good source of "N"  maybe thats what he/she is doing..:rofl:


----------



## cobalt (Jan 25, 2009)

Edited Go To Bottom


----------



## cobalt (Jan 25, 2009)

I am running a 400 watt HPS at the moment.


----------



## cobalt (Jan 25, 2009)

WAIT WAIT WAIT!  I AM RUNNING 400 WATT MH, NOT HPS!  I have a 600 HPS that I use for flowering


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the pics..I dont think you can use that photo shop here..it links us to an outside site..that I think is not good..but some hydro growers will be here shorly to help you out..I have nothing of value to add anymore..good luck my friend


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 25, 2009)

you are well over 15 post now...lol


----------



## pcduck (Jan 25, 2009)

cobalt you need to post your pics on this site..not an outside link against the rules....are you sure no light is getting into the inside of the bucket...give more grow


----------



## cobalt (Jan 25, 2009)

I dont know how to post pics.  I am a grower, not a forumer


----------



## RaoulDuke (Jan 26, 2009)

How to post pictures:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16208

And edit your previous post to remove the imageshack links (if the mods don't first).  It's for our safety.


----------



## woodymanz (Jan 26, 2009)

cobalt it looks like a N deficientcy and  i would move the light down and make sure your nutes/water isn't over 80F degrees. besides that they look healthy in the end of week 2 they will realy burst out with fat fan leaves and sucking alot more nutes up. 

toke on..


----------



## cobalt (Jan 26, 2009)

That was easy.  Thank you!

So back to my topic.  My plants are yellow... I am using all botanicare recommended nutes and on their feeding schedule.  Yellow isnt hurting growth


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2009)

cobalt said:
			
		

> I dont know how to post pics. I am a grower, not a forumer


 


:rofl:  :lama::bolt::bong:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 26, 2009)

good job my friend..I say it will be fine..at least in my soil grows they grow outta it...Have you changed the feeding schedual at all?


----------

